# Wollhandkrabben als Köder



## (Ab)schleppangler (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo, letztes wochenende erzählte mir ein angler, dass man angeblich in einem angelgeschäft gehäutete wollhandkrabben kaufen kann? Weiß jemand näheres dazu oder hat andere tips diesbezüglich?#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Also das habe ich noch nie gehört. Aber ich würd mal sagen das es sich nicht lohnen würde sich die teile zu kaufen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

MoinMoin!

Von einem Verkauf im Angelladen habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, wohl aber das die HBK (halben Buttel Köm) - Fischer die Wollhandkrabben die sie mit ihren Reusen fangen verkaufen. Bei den Asiaten sind die Knieper sehr beliebt.
In den Reusen finden sich aber kaum gehäutete Wollis, denn...während der Häutung bleiben die versteckt. M.E. sind noch nicht gehäutete besser - allerdings.....muss der "neue" Panzer unter dem alten schon komplett ausgebildet sein (erkennt man am dunklen "Fleisch"). Ein geschultes Auge erkennt die Wollis die kurz vor der Häutung stehen sofort und kann so selektieren.
Und eine frisch ausgepulte Wollhandkrabbe ist gerade für größere Aale ein unwiderstehlicher Leckerhappen.....


----------



## bous hh (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

moin moin..wie mcht ihr die am haken fest???


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Ich habs mit Wollhandkrabbe noch nicht ausprobiert, aber Käse im "Strapsmantel" am Haken angeboten, hält ganz gut in der Strömung!







Frag mal Deine Freundin nach ner Spende für nen Versuch, probiers aus und berichte dann! 

Nimm Nadel und Faden mit (oder halt ein Stück Mono), ist besser als den Fetzen zu verknoten! Dauert halt nur ein bisken und pass auf das die Reste der Netzstrumpfhose nicht im Wind flattern wenn Passanten vorbei kommen!


----------



## MadFisch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Die heimische Natur hat sich auf die Wollhandkrabben eingestellt und vorallem Aale und Welse haben die Tiere anscheinend in ihren Speiseplan aufgenommen.

Um zu wachsen müssen die Wollhandkrabben ihren Panzer abwerfen und sind in diesem Stadium ein verletzlicher Leckerbissen.

Man kann die Wollhandkrabben laut Berichten mit einer am Eingang zusammengedrückten Dose fangen.
Vorne zusammendrücken, ein Loch vorne machen, Schnurr befestigen, Dose ins Wasser werfen und später schnell einholen.
Die gehäuteten Krabben suchen nämlich Schutz solange sie keinen Panzer haben. Auch in Steinpackungen kann man sie wohl suchen und finden.

Vorteil als Köder ist, dass Wollhandkrabben wohl keine Kanibalen sind und wirklich nur Fisch beißt. :vik: 
Soweit zur Theorie, die Praxis muss ich selbst erst einmal versuchen.


----------



## big_Z (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

hallöle!!!

ich weiß nur das ich mit krabben dieses jahr schon ein paar forellen überlisten konnte!!! konnte es am anfang nicht glauben aber es funktioniert!

gruß
fisch


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

MoinMoin!

Die Wollhandkrabben fangen geht wie schon oben beschrieben. Allerdings.....das dauert seine Zeit, ist nicht so wie eine Senke heben. Ein paar Tage sollte die Dose schon im Wasser sein.

Zum beködern: Die ausgepulten Beine kann man bestens auf einen Einzelhaken anbringen. Den Panzer bzw. einen halben Panzer ziehe ich mit einer Ködernadel auf und benutze einen recht kleinen Drilling.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Eines habe ich noch vergessen.....wenn es irgendwo in der Tierwelt Kannibalen gibt - dann bei den "Dwarslöppern" (plattdeutsch: Querläufer / Wollhandkrabben gilt aber auch für Strandkrabben)

Die Biester sind absolute ALLESFRESSER, nur was ihnen zu schnell ist hat Chance zu überleben!!!


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Das fangen der wollis ist ja kein problem, zumindestens der nicht frisch gehäuteten. Meine frage ging halt dahin ob jemand weiss, wo man diese erwerben kann. Das scheint nicht der fall zu sein. 
Kann man alternativ mit denen mit hartem panzer angeln?#h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Wenn Du harte (Wollhandkrabben) hast.....ich kenne einen, der hatte eine Waschtrommel eingesetzt.....irgendwann MÜSSEN sie sich ja häuten.....

Hast Du denn schon mal einen Aalfischer gefragt - die machen für Geld auch (fast) alles


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Wenn Du harte (Wollhandkrabben) hast.....ich kenne einen, der hatte eine Waschtrommel eingesetzt.....irgendwann MÜSSEN sie sich ja häuten.....
> 
> Hast Du denn schon mal einen Aalfischer gefragt - die machen für Geld auch (fast) alles


 
Also meines wissens fangen aalfischer keine frisch gehäuteten krabben, da sich diese unter steinen usw. verstecken um nicht gefressen zu werden und deshalb nicht in dies reusen gehen.
Hab hier im ab gelesen, dass sie sich in gefangenschaft nicht häuten sollen und n aquarium im keller und das das kurze zeitfenster der häutung trefen#d#c
Deshalb die frage nach der verwendung von harten wollis.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

ich kenne niemanden, der erfolgreich mit harten Wollis fischt. Besser als die bereits gehäuteten sind aber die die Du auspulen musst - und da kommt dann wieder der Fischer ins Spiel - am "Hintern" wird der Spalt zwischen "Deckel" und "Unterkörper" größer....ist dieser Spalt über 2mm kannst Du fast sicher sein, das sie sich demnächst häuten würde. Also....nehmen - töten - auspulen - angeln

und das fangen nicht vergessen!


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ich kenne niemanden, der erfolgreich mit harten Wollis fischt. Besser als die bereits gehäuteten sind aber die die Du auspulen musst - und da kommt dann wieder der Fischer ins Spiel - am "Hintern" wird der Spalt zwischen "Deckel" und "Unterkörper" größer....ist dieser Spalt über 2mm kannst Du fast sicher sein, das sie sich demnächst häuten würde. Also....nehmen - töten - auspulen - angeln
> 
> und das fangen nicht vergessen!


 

Ah, dass ist doch mal ein super tip, danke vielmals#6
Wie ist denn so das verhältnis bei gefangenen krabben von denen mit "spalt" zu denen ohne?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Boar, das ist aber schwer zu sagen......ich habe 2x welche bei einem Aalfischer bekommen. Das erste mal waren von ca. 800Krabben vielleicht 15 brauchbar, das andere mal waren von ca 150 gut 60 brauchbare dabei


----------



## Superaal00 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Also meines wissens fangen aalfischer keine frisch gehäuteten krabben, da sich diese unter steinen usw. verstecken um nicht gefressen zu werden und deshalb nicht in dies reusen gehen.
> Hab hier im ab gelesen, dass sie sich in gefangenschaft nicht häuten sollen und n aquarium im keller und das das kurze zeitfenster der häutung trefen#d#c
> Deshalb die frage nach der verwendung von harten wollis.


 Hallo Schleppangler, verwende für harte Wollis immer Feinstrumpfhosenstücke von 5 bis 6 cm Länge u. fülle zerkleinerte Wollis hinein. Mit Nähgarn zugeschnürt, hänge ich das Säckchen an einen 1er Haken und schon kann das Angeln los gehen.#6


----------



## Aleksii (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Ich hole mal den Thread hoch, mich würde auch interessieren ob man die gehäuteten wollis irgendwo bestellen könnte. 
Ansonsten wäre ich sehr dankbar für Tipps speziell für den Rhein um die selbst zu suchen.. Habe es bereits mehrfach versucht, leider erfolglos.. 
An der Elbe stelle ich es mir leichter vor wegen der Ebbe.
Vorweg, ich bin meist in Dinslaken und Rees am Rhein


----------



## Baum1309 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Hi,

ich hab das Thema leider erst jetzt gesehen, aber in Hamburg kannst du bei Martins in Rahlstedt welche kaufen. 
Ansonsten nimmst du einfach ne Senke, klemmst einen Hering drauf und lässt ihn im Hafen runter. Wenn du glück hast, sind ein paar Krabben drauf. 
Am besten zuhause kochen, dann häuten in Stücke schneiden und auf den Haken drauf. Sonst musst du bei Ebbe halt unter den Steinen an der Elbe suchen, da findest manchmal eine. Allerdings ist mir das ganze etwas zu aufwändig, weswegen ich mir Surimi bei Penny kaufe und das an den Haken hängt, fängt auch.


----------



## Aleksii (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Das ist es ja, ich komme leider nicht aus der Ecke von HH und die Elbe ist auch weit entfernt..
Wollis am Rhein zu fangen wäre bestimmt auch machbar jedoch geht es mir um die weichen die den Panzer bereits abgeworfen haben, auch Butterkrebse gennant in dem Stadium..
Ich hatte mal vor einigen Jahren eine Homepage gesehen die gehäutete Wollis verkauft hat und zwar eingefroren.. Man konnte sie auch bestellen aber ich finde die Homepage nicht mehr, hab schon ganz google abgeforstet.
Vielleicht hat ja jmd ne Bezugsquelle oder kann aus Erfahrung sprechen wo man am besten nach den Panzerlosen Krustentieren am Rhein sucht..

-LG,

Alex


----------



## freesh (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Hi,
ich hatte bisher an den Ufern bei Geestacht wenig Erfolg beim Umdrehen von Steinen. :-/ In den Angelläden wird immer erzählt das man die dort sehr schnell findet. in den letzten 2 Sommern 4 mal los gewesen bei Ebbe und nicht eine Krabbe gesehen.  Bisher hab ich auch keinen Fischer gefunden der die Dinger verkauft. Nur einen und der will 200 Tacken für ein Kilo. 0o 
Falls jemand in Hamburg oder Lüneburg Quellen kennt wäre ich hoch erfreut.  

Gruß Björn


----------



## Schmidtler (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Ein Kumpel hat in der doofen Elbe manchmal reusen draußen. Da häufen sich die Krabben dann nach ein bis zwei Tagen drinnen. 
Kontrolliert ob die kurz vor den Häuten sind hat er bzw wir noch nie. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainPike (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Wer frisst die Viecher denn gerne? (ausser Chinesen ^^) Aale ?


----------



## Aleksii (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*

Aale sollen die wohl ganz gerne futtern, jedoch nur die weichen.. Ansonsten Welse, Zander usw.. die Liste ist eig groß 
Habe nun mittlerweile einen Händler gefunden jedoch bietet er nur "harte" wollis an, ist 500km entfernt und man müsse die abholen..
Somit bleiben die Versuche aussichtslos..
Selber suchen ist garnicht mal so einfach, besonders am Rhein stelle ich es mir schwierig vor.
Für weitere Tipps bin ich und sicherlich viele andere auch, sehr dankbar..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



Aleksii schrieb:


> Aale sollen die wohl ganz gerne futtern, jedoch nur die weichen.. Ansonsten Welse, Zander usw.. die Liste ist eig groß
> Habe nun mittlerweile einen Händler gefunden jedoch bietet er nur "harte" wollis an, ist 500km entfernt und man müsse die abholen..
> Somit bleiben die Versuche aussichtslos..
> Selber suchen ist garnicht mal so einfach, besonders am Rhein stelle ich es mir schwierig vor.
> Für weitere Tipps bin ich und sicherlich viele andere auch, sehr dankbar..


 

Habt ihr das immer noch nicht kapiert?
Weiche werdet ihr nicht fangen können, da diese sich verstecken um nicht gefressen zu werden...
Also Senke ins Wasser mit einem Köder drauf und so welche fangen wenn keine unter den Steinen sind und dann ins Aquarium und pflegen bis es zur Häutung kommt, viel Aufwand-obs der Erfolg ausgleicht keine Ahnung!


----------



## Aleksii (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Habt ihr das immer noch nicht kapiert?
> Weiche werdet ihr nicht fangen können, da diese sich verstecken um nicht gefressen zu werden...
> Also Senke ins Wasser mit einem Köder drauf und so welche fangen wenn keine unter den Steinen sind und dann ins Aquarium und pflegen bis es zur Häutung kommt, viel Aufwand-obs der Erfolg ausgleicht keine Ahnung!



Bitte, erst lesen dann kommentieren.. 

Ich glaube mittlerweile hat es jeder "kapiert" das man Butterkrabben suchen und nich fangen muss, sonst wäre es ja easy und dieser Thread würde nicht existieren.
Die Frage ist ob jmd einen Händler kennt der diese verkauft bzw ob eventuell bereits jmd Erfahrung mit dem selber suchen am Rhein hat.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



Aleksii schrieb:


> Bitte, erst lesen dann kommentieren..
> 
> Ich glaube mittlerweile hat es jeder "kapiert" das man Butterkrabben suchen und nich fangen muss, sonst wäre es ja easy und dieser Thread würde nicht existieren.
> Die Frage ist ob jmd einen Händler kennt der diese verkauft bzw ob eventuell bereits jmd Erfahrung mit dem selber suchen am Rhein hat.


 
Warum sollte ein Fischer die suchen?!Der ist froh wenn er nix mit den teilen zu tun hat...|bigeyes


----------



## Aleksii (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben als Köder*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Fischer die suchen?!Der ist froh wenn er nix mit den teilen zu tun hat...|bigeyes



Wie kommst du auf Fischer ??#c Die Rede war von einem Händler, Cool Crabs z.B hat damals gefrorene weiche (!!) wollis verkauft und man konnte die auch bestellen.

Die Zeiten das sich die Fischer über die wollis ärgern sind auch mittlerweile vorbei, der Markt mit den Asia Restaurants boomt.. |rolleyes


----------

